# WE ARE FAILURES!



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

A little over two weeks ago, I got a call from the HALO former foster mom of our girl Dori (puppy mill rescue) and they had a need to move a foster from a home with male neutered dogs to a home with only girls because there was some attempted "raping" going on with a female puppy mill rescue that had an infection. I agreed to "FOSTER ONLY" Clover (AKA Chloe at our house) since she did not meet many of my wish list items for our next Havanese. 

She has demonstrated less fear that Dori, but was still fearful and the transition was hard as she had settled into her former foster home. She is a very sweet dog and I was working hard to make her more adoptable. She had a big car sickness thing (think puppy mill rescues usually do) and we began a car therapy program. She quickly adapted to walking with Dori and the car therapy is going pretty well as long as I am in the back with her. She was catching on well and she is already velcro-like.

Since she had been on Petfinder for a while, there was a potential adopter shortly after she arrived at our house. The potential adopter had gone through the approval process and talked to the appropriate people, as well as the former foster mom who had been involved in medical treatment that occured after her Petfinder posting. She ended up having a stricture in her urethrea. She got an infection and it was unknown if there would be future problems because of it. She never pees very much at one time, but I have another female dog that does that too -- she wants to save it up to always have available to pee over another dog's pee. Her peeing and pooping is almost always right after Dori does it. 

Long story short, the potential adopter decided she did not want to take a chance. My husband immediately jumped in and said Chloe should stay with us, and I was prepared to say YES if he initiated it. We had had a couple of incidents where Dori had gone after her and poor Chloe did not want to come near Dori (or me as she was afraid Dori would be there) for a few days. By the third day, she and Dori were back to being friends. We gave it a week after the last incident and all was well, so I took her to my vet yesterday got her checked out and microchiped. We officially adopted her.

There is a lot more to our story of getting another dog in the past few months, but I won't bore you with that -- but it is obvious, we needed to be there for Chloe and the other dogs went to great homes.

As you will see she is very cute and Dori and her could be twins (other than there coats being very different).

Judy
Mom to Jaime, Dori, and Chloe


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, congratulations on your failure. I'm happy for all of you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww what a great way to fail!!!! welcome to the forum officially Chloe


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats, you big failure! . Chloe is lucky to have you.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations!! Sounds like you and your husband were thinking the same thing!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your new addition! Chloe is absolutely adorable - just look at that face!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just love those kinds of failures, especially since my Cassie came from one of them! Congrats! Cassie too isn't everything I had on my wish list for my next havanese, but I love her just the same!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Best way to fail!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Failure is the way we learn...and the lesson here is what tremendous hearts you have. Hugs to Dori and Chloes from Willow, Bella & General.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Most of us fail at least once at fostering. We did with our little Galen and may again if this little Lacey (in GA) stays with us much longer.

Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, I know I would be a failure foster so I don't try. At least you tried!! She is darling and I am sure you are not a failure in her eyes...now I am not sure about Dori...:-}
I have to say though, I see a lot of mischief in those eyes, and I bet once she feels really secure, she will give you lots to talk about!!! Flynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Most of us fail at least once at fostering. We did with our little Galen and may again if this little Lacey (in GA) stays with us much longer.
> 
> Congratulations and enjoy.


Where can we see a photo of your little foster Sandy? I have been off the forum so I am behind!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

So heartwarming that you failed!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on failing so well, Judy!!  She's adorable and I'm sure you will have fun times with your two Hav girls.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

This kind of "failure" is a good thing. Congratulations.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Think of it as God's plan for y'all instead of failure. Chloe's where she needs to be - with a family who truly loves her. God Bless You!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Most of us fail at least once at fostering. We did with our little Galen and *may again if this little Lacey (in GA) stays with us much longer.*
> Congratulations and enjoy.


ound:ound: Will that make you a PhD in failing fostering? I met someone at the HALO picnic who has 6+ dogs - all foster failures (of course that's out of more than 200 fosters, so really their failure rate isn't that bad) so keep Lacey in good conscience - there's always someone out there crazier than you are!!!

Or, another perspective...someone recently told me not to consider it as FAILING, it's just embracing fostering 110%!

Congratulation Judy! Chloe will be a wonderful addition to your household


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Hooray for your fail! How could you deny that sweet face though!? True love forever!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think it more like fate rather than failure. Congratulations.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Congrats! Sweet story-Dori will make a great sister!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like a win win to me! Congrats!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats!!! Way to fail!!! Looks like a very sweet pup, I hope you have many wonderful years together.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!! She is a doll


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This is once place I love to see failure!!!!!! Congrats, she is a cutie!!!!!


----------



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

*So cute!*

They look so much like mine! If you swapped them I wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Sometimes failure is a good thing! Congratulations on your new baby, she's beautiful!


----------

